# Také ale již rosteš do chlapectví



## parolearruffate

As Jana was so kind... here I am again!!!

Ty jsi vyrostl! Z tebe uz je ucineny efeb! Ale ty sis vyskove prilis nepolepsil, to ne. Take ale jiz rostes do chlapectvi.

Toho moc nerozumim. Ja jsem to prekladala: Ce ne hai ancora di tempo per crescere (Jako:  you still have time before you grow up), ale nejsem si jista. Co myslite.

Dekuju moc...

Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> As Jana was so kind... here I am again!!!
> 
> Ty jsi vyrostl! Z tebe už je učiněný eféb! Ale ty sis výškově příliš nepolepšil, to ne. Také ale již rosteš do chlapectví.
> 
> Toho tomu moc nerozumím. Ja jsem to překládala přeložila (again, the perfective aspect is much more natural): Ce ne hai ancora di tempo per crescere (Jako:  you still have time before you grow up), ale nejsem si jistá. Co myslíte.
> 
> Děkuju moc...
> 
> Laura


No, it is not correct. Literally, it would mean "now you are also growing into being a youngster/a lad (as opposed to remaining a child)". It is a clear allusion to something that distinguishes a child from an adolescent, for instance a breaking voice. 
A girl can "růst do krásy" - to become beautiful. "Růst" in this context means a qualitative change (like the English "to grow rich", not becoming larger in any reasonable sense. 

I hope I could help.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobre. Tak mozna: Ti farai grande anche tu. Co myslis? Italsky se to pouziva myslim v tom smyslu. "S'è fatto grande", ve smyslu: uz neni dite.
Thank you


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Dobře. Tak možná: Ti farai grande anche tu. Co myslíš? Italsky se to používá myslím v tom smyslu. "S'è fatto grande", ve smyslu: už není dítě.
> Thank you


D'accordo. 

Jana


----------

